# Arctic Shield H5 Pro Series Review



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

I have been looking for a good set of hunting clothes for a while.

I'm in TN, so it is not frigid, but still gets pretty cold.

My frustrations with everything I have owned has been either it was too bulky for me to bowhunt with; too noisy; or when I tried to layer to keep the bulk down, too hard to bend my arms.

I have looked at the Arctic Shield line in the past and like it. I have used their system gloves for several years and really like them. Their clothing seemed pretty noisy to me though. It was less bulky, but still pretty thick.

I stumbled across their new H5 Pro lineup at Bass Pro last week when I went to pick up the marinade for the turkeys I was frying for work (gotta love getting paid to look around at a hunting store).

I tried everything on, and like the way it fit.

Several things impress me.

First, the H5 series is not NEARLY as bulky as anything else out there I have found.

Second, the H5 series is extremely quiet.

Third, the jacket has shoulder straps inside it that allow you to wear the jacket almost like a backpack as you are walking in and out / climbing to keep you from getting too hot. When you get there and need it, the arms of the jacket are right there for you to slide your arms into. No more fumbling around trying to pack it in, or trying to wrestle it around you when you're up in a tree.

I used them this past weekend and loved them. Walking in was nice with the jacket on my back (I wore it over my safety vest to make it easy to slide on later). I found the hood worked well unzipped from the jacket so my attachment from my vest could come out of the top of the jacket. I didn't have any issues with cold air getting around it, or issues with fit at all while it was detached.

I did get a little warm and actually sweated quite a bit on my legs.

I was wearing a fairly thick fleece under layer beneath the jacket and pants.

I did stay very warm, and was able to shoot without any issues of bulk or restricted movement whatsoever (and got a nice bobcat to prove it!)

I wore it the next day without the fleece underneath, but instead Medalist top and bottoms that are great at wicking.

I stayed just as warm once I got to the stand. Walking in, I wore the jacket on my back. With just a light shirt on, I did get cool walking, but warmed right up once I put the jacket on.

Overall, I am extremely pleased. This is well made clothing that will keep you warm and quiet (can't comment on dry yet- supposed to be waterproof, but have not tested it). The AP HD camo looks great too.

I would recommend the H5 Pro to anyone looking for a set of warm clothes that is quiet, and not bulky in the slightest.
__________________


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

Good review, what was your temperature when you were sitting with it. What temp do you think it would be good to.


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

It was between 15 degrees and about 30 degrees at the warmest.

I think the jacket and pants with a lightweight wicking under layer would probably have been fine for me down to about 10 degrees. After that, I might start looking at a midweight or heavier weight under layer.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*H5 gear*

Hey guys I just want to give a little review on them. I have owned several sets of Arctic shield cold gear. The H5 is great stuff. For the money you can not beat that gear. I have owned many sets of cold gear from sleeping indian and Heavy fleece cold gear and the Arctic shield has to be the best compaired to all of those. I used Arctic shield gear in wisconsin on a hunt a few years ago and I tested it to the max. The week I hunted the weather dropped in Temp. It was 0 degrees for several days and with the wind blowing around 25 mph. We got 8 inches of snow that week .Well 6 of it was over night and It was brutal for this Georgia boy for sure. But I sat in the stand for 5 to 6 hours one morning while everyone sat in camp. I knew that the storm was suppose to stop for several hours and The deer would start moving again to feed once it stopped .I sat there but I had to put the hood on and zip the jacket allthe way up over my nose. But As long as I kept it zipped up I stayed warm but after 4 hours it was hard to stay warm with it. but I was told with the wind it hit -5 to -8 degrees so for the money you can not beat it. I love the cold but once I start to freeze its hard to sit in the stand.


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks for the info guys, here in MN it gets cold. 0 or 5 above is not unusual at all. I was just curious if this would be good to like -10.


----------

